# Spring Airshow Kingsville



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I love a good airshow and try to get there early. Unfortunately we weren't early enough, and sat in the car for three hours waiting to get onto the base. As we got to the Tarmac the Blue Angels were heading up, and that left me 45 minutes of shooting. The hazy conditions made it difficult to get the colors to pop, but I did the best I could with the conditions we had.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice pics....those guys are bad to the bone. I've seen the Blue Angels 4-5 times and am always in awe of them.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I agree. A few years ago the show in Corpus Christi was perfect weather... Humidity was 100% and the contrails were huge!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

PS....great shots of the BA's. NAS Kville isn't really set up for the huge crowds are they?? lol. You need to schedule a trip to Wings Over Houston in November. BA's will perform this year. Ellington Field is HUGE and there is plenty of parking and good viewing. gb

http://www.wingsoverhouston.com/


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

How's this for wringing out the water vapor?


----------

